# Netzwerkdrucker unter NT einrichten



## tombe (23. November 2005)

Hallo,

ich muß einen neuen Drucker ins Netzwerk einbinden. Unser Server läuft unter NT.
Mein Problem ist nun :
- ich habe dem Drucker eine feste IP zugeordnet
- ich habe einen neuen Druckeranschluß mit dieser IP erstellt
- und ich habe natürlich den Treiber auf dem Server installiert

aber der Drucker funkioniert nicht.

Komisch ist das ich ihn mit "ping" ansprechen kann. Außerdem ist es möglich im Browser die IP einzugeben und dann die aktuelle Einstellungen am Drucker anzusehen bzw. zu verändern. Es liegt also (meiner Meinung nach nicht am Netzwerk) sondern eher daran wie ich den (Drucker-)Anschluß eingerichtet habe!!

Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben wie ich hier weiterkomme, bzw. wie ich irgendwie herausfinde wo genau der Fehler liegt.

Danke Thomas


----------



## Marco1980 (28. November 2005)

Hallo erstmal.

Interessant zu deiner Fragestellung wäre ob du versuchst den Drucker über den Server als Freigabe zu installieren. Der Vorteil bei einem Netzwerkdrucker ist ja das er auf jedem Rechner einzel installiert wird. Mir fallen da noch zwei Sachen ein:
1. Manche Drucker haben in dem vom Browser aufrufbaren Menu die Option Nutzer oder Ip Adressen freizugeben die dann den Drucker nutzen können.(nicht vergessen den Drucker mit nem Admin Kennwort zu schützen.)
2. Ich richte die NW-Drucker bei mir auf den User Rechnern als lokale Drucker ein und wähle dann bei Anschluss Tcp/Ip und Ip aus.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir ein wenig helfen wenn nicht kannst du mir ja ne Mail schreiben und mal genauer Beleuchten wie das bei dir aussieht. Drucker Typ? Konfig Drucker (kann man ausdrucken über Browser Menu)?

Gruss Marco


----------

